# Elm row cottages



## Mikeymutt (May 13, 2015)

Visited these old quaint cottages with red mole...four cottages in a row.abandoned since the 90's..each cottage was a standard design.two bedrooms upstairs and a kitchen and living room downstairs.there was another room which I was not sure what it was,I think maybe a walk in pantry.the buildings were actually structurally sound from just looking at them and would not take a massive amount to get them habitable again.maybe a redecorate too looking at the wallpaper in some of them...


----------



## AveVecron (May 13, 2015)

Cool post. Love how the place is frozen in time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (May 13, 2015)

Fab set - love the processing - really add to the atmosphere of the place!


----------



## staticnomad (May 13, 2015)

Great post!! Love it all, from the wallpaper to the mangle and cookers! Superb photos, my personal favorite is the chair and boots shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2015)

A baby Belling cooker, the time I saw one of them was in a folk museum, Nice One Mikey Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 13, 2015)

Very nice pics there nice one!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 13, 2015)

Wow, These are great!


----------



## DiggerDen (May 13, 2015)

These cottages are a great find. Love the photos.


----------



## jakee (May 14, 2015)

love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KM Punk (May 14, 2015)

Nice little place, interesting wallpaper


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 14, 2015)

Very nice Mikey


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2015)

What a treasure and great shots.


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2015)

Lovely shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Big C (May 15, 2015)

Nice one, same kind of place where I live (style of building, not decor)....
Nice to see no vandalism too.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Nice!! Love the chair with the shoes.


----------

